# New Kurt DX6 Crossover Vise - $472.53 Shipped!



## Technical Ted (Nov 28, 2018)

Now, I don't buy many tools new, but when I do! 

I've been drooling over these Kurt DX-6 vises for a while now... Was getting close to pulling the trigger on a scratch and dent for $493.60. Then, I saw where Kurt was adding a %4 surcharge to all orders because of the tariffs. So, this put that price up to $513.35.

Looked around at Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales and everything I found was over $500. Then, I got a KBC sales flyer and some coupons!!! They have the vise listed for $540.18. One of the coupons (code "NEWCLIENT100" expires 12/19/2018) was for $100 off for a purchase of $500 or more.

So, $440.18 plus $32.35 freight = $472.53 for a nice, new, shiny Kurt DX-6! Sure does look nice sitting on my Bridgeport! 

Hey, buy yourself one for Christmas!

Ted


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice! I recently picked one up as well, though you got a better price! I still need to get mine indicated in, but compared to the old one I can tell it's going to be nice to use. 

Curious, did you use the filler plate it comes with? Seems like it would keep swarf from building up in the channel, but that's what the shop-vac is for..


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 28, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Curious, did you use the filler plate it comes with? Seems like it would keep swarf from building up in the channel, but that's what the shop-vac is for..



I used the vise today shortly after getting it for a small job. It's SWEET!!! Anyways, I only had thin pieces today, so I didn't use it, but I'm sure I will. I'll probably cut it into shorter lengths and make some additional ones up out of shim stock. I think their main function would be to keep crap off the screw. But, they will keep it out of the channel as well.

Ted


----------



## ezduzit (Nov 29, 2018)

Technical Ted said:


> ...They have the vise listed for $540.18...



Their site shows $642.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 29, 2018)

Sales catalog shows $540.18 You also get free speed knobs and a SS thermos.

Search for 1-5721-DX6SK and see what you get. Sometimes vendors use different part numbers for specials. I just did a search on their site for that part number and it showed it on sale for the above price.

Ted


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 29, 2018)

I got one of those right away when I got my Bridgeport.  The Kurt Speed handle with 4 legs is very nice.  Stays on and is smaller and out of the way compared to handle on to tighten then handle back off set aside..


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 29, 2018)

The "Speed Knobs" you get with this deal at KBC are just cheap, plastic knobs that you use after loosening the allen screws to remove the vise jaws as a quick way to remove the loosened screw... they don't amount to much. But, if you change your jaws a lot they might come in handy. You get four of them in the package. I think they sell for around $3. 

Ted


----------



## ezduzit (Nov 29, 2018)

Technical Ted said:


> Sales catalog shows $540.18 You also get free speed knobs and a SS thermos.
> 
> Search for 1-5721-DX6SK and see what you get. Sometimes vendors use different part numbers for specials. I just did a search on their site for that part number and it showed it on sale for the above price.
> 
> Ted



Thanks. That worked. Ordered one.


----------



## 81husky (Nov 29, 2018)

I think the scratch and dent from Kurt themselves is one of the best deals out there. $493.60 with free shipping. I never found an obvious flaw in mine.


----------



## ErichKeane (Nov 29, 2018)

81husky said:


> I think the scratch and dent from Kurt themselves is one of the best deals out there. $493.60 with free shipping. I never found an obvious flaw in mine.



I JUST got one about a month ago from S&D, and while gorgeous it DOES have a casting void under the 'bed' all the way near the leadscrew.  It is no problem functionally, and until this thread I thought I got a fantastic deal


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry for drooling


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 29, 2018)

*$472.53*

That's more then I paid for my Bridgeport.....


that is a very nice vise!


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 29, 2018)

81husky said:


> I think the scratch and dent from Kurt themselves is one of the best deals out there. $493.60 with free shipping. I never found an obvious flaw in mine.



I agree and checked these out but as I said in my original post, Kurt now adds a 4% surcharge to all orders. So, I got a new one without the scratch or dent for a little over $40 less.

Ted


----------



## 81husky (Nov 29, 2018)

You got a great deal Ted. I missed seeing the 4% surcharge, and with your coupon, that is a deal I would have done too.


----------

